# nests for pigeons



## droper (Apr 27, 2011)

what do i need to put for nests for pigeons are they anything like doves when it comes to nesting? i have plenty of doves nests i got at a yard sale


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I use a dog bowl that I got at the 99 cent only story with some indoor outdoor carpit in it. I give the birds some materials to ahh to the nest ie hay, pine needles, we cut palm leafs into strip becouse we have lot of them. Put the bowl in a nesting box and the birds will take it from their


----------



## pidgey boy (Dec 23, 2010)

i just got got a simple garden bowl that you can hang from the ceiling i just took the straps off attached it somewhere in the loft and gave them nesting materials and they do the rest!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

dove nests would be too small.. a bowl about 8 or 9 inches wide works well for pigeons. and use something they can't tip over.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

get 8 or 9 inch bowl you can get disposable ones online at foys, siegals or a bunch of other places. for material they LOVE pine needles, tabaco stems, hay, do not use straw it is hallow and carry mites and lice & other bugs, also pine needle are best they have a natural toxin to keep mite & lice out of the nest..


----------

